# 125 Gallon Rio ***** Tank (Tank of the Month, October)



## Scatocephalus (Mar 26, 2003)

I recently won the Tank of the Month contest and certain members here have accused me of entering pictures that are a drawing or computer generated image. While this is very flattering in a certain way it is absolutely untrue. This post is nothing more than to prove them wrong. Sorry if this boring to some but I feel it necessary to vindicate myself.

Here is the winning pic










Here is the uncropped photo










Other uncropped photos from the same shoot




























Photos of the same tank several days prior to the photo shoot that produced the winning picture:




























It is sad that I must post less than publishable pictures to prove my point. I appologize for the quality.

While I would appreciate a full appology I doubt that one is forthcoming. We'll see how this plays out.


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

very impressive and a well deserved Totm.

Who cares what they think I would take it as a compliment people accusing it as being fake because of how good it is.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

tank looks great congrats on winning!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Scatocephalus said:


> It is sad that I must post less than publishable pictures to prove my point. I appologize for the quality.


Sounds like folks were being ridiculous.

Though, in a backwards way I'm glad that they were... this way we can see more of this beautiful tank. :thumb:

Beautiful! I love it! Definitely has an October feel to it. What kind of wood do you have in there?

Congratulations!

-Ryan


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Congratulations on winning TOTM! I absolutely love the look with the leaves.

Don't sweat the small stuff...The tank is amazing, if it weren't, you wouldn't have won. :thumb:


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, beautiful tank, and bravo on the maintenance it obviously took to keep the fish in such spectacular condition, and the tank in general in stellar condition. People sometimes do not realize what it takes to make a tank as beautiful as this, so I applaud your work.

Bravo!

PS Are the Parrots the green fish? If so they are stunning!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a question, if you don't mind...

Do you have to replace the leaves often, or do you just leave them in there? I really love the look, but I've never gotten brave enough to try it. No problems with the filtration and leaves?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

spxsk said:


> Bravo!
> 
> PS Are the Parrots the green fish? If so they are stunning!


Yes, the green fish is a true Parrot cichlid


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Realy a gorgeous tank and your well deserved winner of the contest :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

I realy like the natural looks of your tank! An interesting and nice stock as well. A great job!!!!

The once who accused you of messing up the pic are probably jealous on what you did. Let them talk,...you know it is for real so what they think of it isn't important.


----------



## sweetsummerrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Once again, I must say, I think your tank is stunning!!! You definitely deserved to win tank of the month by far, plus a few apologies in my opinion!!!! :thumb:


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Your tank is stunning! Awesome fish! Congratulations! :thumb:

And I do think you deserve some apologies.


----------



## SLIGHTLY STOOPID (Dec 23, 2004)

That's a really nice tank. As far as the look of it I might try to find leaves that are darker in color. I know it's hard to find the right type of leaves that are suitable for your purpose but from a purely pleasing to the eye perspective I think darker leaves would make that tank look even more amazing. :thumb:

Maybe some of the posters here should concentrate on the "Photoshopped" pics of cichlids on breeders websites.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

awsome tank :thumb:

couple questions however, how do the cichlids interact with the rays? and how are the rays with the leaves? I thought they needed a fine gravel or sand, i didnt know how they would be on the leaves.


----------

